# Strange Question I Know!!! Can Anyone Help?



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 11, 2007)

im trying to remember and i cant, and i cant find anything in google either!

about an ice block i used to get.... this was only maybe 2 - 3 years ago.....

it was a rainbow coloured iceblock, that was on a stick and was twisted on the stick.... it was one whole peice, but it looked like 4 individual thin 'tubes' that were twisted together...... 

not the best explanation i know! but does anyone remember these at all? and if so do you remember what they were called or who made them even?!

long shot i know! and a pretty poor explanation on my behalf! lol

PS. no im not some crazy fool.... hehehe


----------



## cuddlykylie (Apr 11, 2007)

i know what your talking about and i have lost the name too, Is it something like calypso or something


----------



## pythonlover (Apr 11, 2007)

Isnt it like twister or cyclone or something, i want one now


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 11, 2007)

Streets Paddle Pop Cyclone will blow you away! This ice block is made with real fruit juice, and has a refreshing swirl of three delicious fruit flavours.

http://www.streets.com.au/f_index.a...&m2=00&m3=&url=icebox/in_your_hand/detail.asp


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 11, 2007)

Auzlizardking said:


> Streets Paddle Pop Cyclone will blow you away! This ice block is made with real fruit juice, and has a refreshing swirl of three delicious fruit flavours.





ooh close! but not quite what i was thinking! 

the one im after was 4 definate bits twisted together, that one is only 1.....

keeping on looking on.....


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 11, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA Sif you're not some crazy fool! 

I also remember what you're talking about..but have no recollection what they were called. But I want one now too!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 11, 2007)

im about 5 mins away from going to coles to look! lol they are open til 9pm.... hmmmmm


----------



## OuZo (Apr 11, 2007)

Was it the killer python one? I think that was 4 diff flavoured sticks kinda twisted into one...


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 11, 2007)

it could be.... but i cant find any images on google of it....

im off to coles now! lol


----------



## reece89 (Apr 11, 2007)

their was a lifesaver iceblock


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 11, 2007)

nothing at coles! 

reece, i have the lifesaver iceblocks, but its not them....

im going nuts now! gonna have to go on a supermaket spree soon!


----------



## Julie-anne (Apr 11, 2007)

I bet you like Toobs as well  hehe


----------



## kabuto (Apr 11, 2007)

toobs are good yum yum


----------



## Julie-anne (Apr 11, 2007)

They are good, i had to buy some when i saw them on sale again


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 12, 2007)

who doesnt like toobs!


----------



## junglemad (Apr 12, 2007)

wasn't it just called a twister?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 12, 2007)

from someone on another forum....

"there was nestle ice block like that. but i do know that it was discontinued, we used to get them at work and then the rep informed us they were being dropped."


----------



## kelly (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm vaugely remembering something to do with a Toucan?


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 12, 2007)

toucan, i can you can one or two can.,...nah toucan's are like twinpoles =p not twisted together


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah not toucans..... i'll draw a dodgy pic that will probably just confuse people!!! LOL



EDIT: bah too hard!


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 12, 2007)

TOOCAN - They were called toocan i think. Long thin rainbow coloured water ones lol


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 12, 2007)

hmm, calypso, toucan, i cant think of any others lol


----------



## Dragoness (Apr 13, 2007)

I think you're all insane, I cant remember any iceblock like that and just for the record, I loved toobs!!!!
Does anyone remember the lollies SOS's. They were bright red and came in a blue box. Our school canteen used to sell them, I got in trouble one day for eating them in class when one fell out of my mouth and roll across my book, leaving a big red trail. Obviously the teacher had seen it before cause I got my work back with a huge "DONT EAT IN CLASS" and lost a heap of marks.

Cheers


----------



## nickamon (Apr 13, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> who doesnt like toobs!


 
Me. :lol: 

I also don't like Vegemite. Nutella rules!


----------



## Vincent (Apr 13, 2007)

It was called a Rocket.


----------



## koubee (Apr 13, 2007)

the killer python ones are multi flavoured, single twist. Pretty yumm though.
I've been racking my brain and asking the kids if they know, i think i know the one your talking about. What are the flavours on it? Colours?

Toobs are awesome..............Anyone remember Bacon Rings? So so so so so yummy.


----------



## eladidare (Apr 13, 2007)

are you talkin bout those tasty toobs? coz they were awesome then they just disapeared


----------



## koubee (Apr 13, 2007)

toobs are back..........................yum yum


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 13, 2007)

yes, toobs are back, and about time too!!!


----------



## kullafullsnake (Apr 13, 2007)

yeah there was 4 inter twined tubes and if i remeber at the very top they all meet with a flat surface it was called a .....................bummer nothing they where very tasty from memory to


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 13, 2007)

I can't believe none of us can remember them!!! :lol: :lol: 
Mmmmm... toobs!!!! Did someone say they are back??? OH MY GOD I loved them!!!!
I had a bag of burger rings the other week which was a blast from the past!!

PLEASE somebody remember them... it's going to bug us all until we do hey!!!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 13, 2007)

kullafullsnake said:


> yeah there was 4 inter twined tubes and if i remeber at the very top they all meet with a flat surface it was called a .....................bummer nothing they where very tasty from memory to




yes thats them.... 

they were rainbow coloured... like a rainbow paddle pop, each one was slightly different, i dont beleive there was a set colour pattern in the spirals.....


----------



## OuZo (Apr 13, 2007)

Do you remember who made it? Maybe you could have a look around here or contact them lol http://www1.icecream.com.au/


----------



## falconboy (Apr 13, 2007)

mrsshep77 said:


> I can't believe none of us can remember them!!! :lol: :lol:
> Mmmmm... toobs!!!! Did someone say they are back??? OH MY GOD I loved them!!!!
> I had a bag of burger rings the other week which was a blast from the past!!



I've tried a few food items that I last had years and years back, and I must admit, as youngsters, we must have pretty average taste buds because they were terrible. One thing was 'Space Food Sticks', in caramel. I used to love them, but they just taste like really stale cardboard! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 13, 2007)

OuZo said:


> Do you remember who made it? Maybe you could have a look around here or contact them lol http://www1.icecream.com.au/



no i dont remember who made them..... and i couldnt see them on that site.....

i think theyre long gone!


----------

